# Need help identifying. 1970's Spera



## HeadlessHorse (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello! My first post here, I'm a mil sub collector but decided to pull the trigger on this find on eBay. I was hoping a member of the forum might have some more knowledge on the Spera SA brand and specifically this watch?

I merely bought this watch based upon the beautiful dial!

Any help with its history, and of the SPERA brand would be really appreciated. Find some photographs below of the watch.

David


----------

